# oddać na gwarancję



## Tommyek

Jak powiedzieć po angielsku oddać na gwarancję?


----------



## LilianaB

Please provide some context. What exactly do you mean?


----------



## Tommyek

I've had a thought that "oddać na gwarancję" may mean "złożyć reklamację" (make a complaint) in some situations. You "oddajesz coś na gwarancję" when the product you bought has broken down and you want the shop/the place where you bought it to take the broken product in for a service. For example, 
"Telefon cały czas mi się wyłącza."
- "To oddaj go na gwarancję."
"Myślisz, że go naprawią?"
- "Kto wie..., jak nie, to wymienią ci nowy."


----------



## LilianaB

I personally think you can only "oddać' someone "na wychowanie" -- like some people would in the past -- send their children to boarding schools, or dogs to be trained. "Oddać na gwarncję" does not sound right at all, but please wait for other opinions. "Oddać do inspekcji, oddać na naprawę gwarancyjną, w ramach gwarancji". In English: "to have something repaired under the warranty, within the warranty period".


----------



## Tommyek

No, no, "oddać coś na gwarancję" is a common phrase in Poland. I guess that "to have something repaid under the warranty" means to ask the shop to return your money, because the product doesn't work" and "to have something repaired under the warranty" to ask the shop to repair the product, ...", doesn't it?


----------



## dreamlike

I agree with Tommyek, _'oddać na gwarancję' is_ a common and colloquial way of saying 'złożyć reklamację'. Demand that the item bought be either replaced or repaired under the warranty. It's not wrong, just colloquial.

The conversation made up by Tommyek sounds natural enough to me. I think that in English I'd say:
_"Telefon cały czas mi się wyłącza."
- "To oddaj go na gwarancję." -* Well, then have it serviced. (under the warranty).*
"Myślisz, że go naprawią?"
- "Kto wie..., jak nie, to wymienią ci nowy."_​​


----------



## LilianaB

If you want the money back -- it would be: "to have your money returned (back) under the warranty'. "Zwrócić do sklepu na gwarancji" -- no? Wouldn't that be it, rather than "oddać na gwarancję". The language is changing, so it is hard form me to say what is used in Poland now.


----------



## dreamlike

Liliana, you can rest assured that 'oddać na gwarancję' is colloquial and used in Polish. The result of doing so may either be getting the money back or having the item bought repaired/replaced, depending on what you want and what the conditions of warranty say.  I don't know how best to_ colloquially c_onvey this idea in English, because, let me repeat myself, the Polish phrase under discussion has a colloquial ring to it, at least to me.


----------



## LilianaB

"Take the phone back and get back the money (or let them fix it for you for free) . It is still under the warranty."


----------



## audiolaik

Hi,

_Oddać na gwarancję _sounds really odd to me. I might have heard someone say that, but it must have been a long time ago. If I were forced to resort to this kind of language, I'd say something like _XXX jest (wciąż) na gwarancji_.  

A&AJnr


----------



## kknd

nie jestem pewien, czy u mnie w domu nie używa się obok ”być na gwarancji” również „oddać na gwarancji”… nie mniej jest to jedynie głoska na wygłosie, która nie wprowadza tutaj większego zamieszania i wg mnie jest dość nieistotna — oba sformułowania byłyby dla mnie zupełnie zrozumiałe. sformułowanie przytoczone przeze mnie wydaje się mieć nieco więcej sensu jako elipsa: „oddać coś [do naprawy] na [mocy] gwarancji”.


----------

